# How long does a molt last?



## laszlosmom (Dec 3, 2013)

Laszlo had lost a bunch of feathers like 2 or 3 weeks ago and then stopped and the feathers grew back. Today I noticed that she lost a lot of feathers again. There was a crest feather so I'm guessing they aren't being pulled out. Is that just how they normally molt?


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

I know most people say cockatiels have usually 1-2 big molts a year, but my experience with Tango has been that he kind of has several small molts throughout the year. In fact, I noticed this past week that he's been losing a lot of feathers again. I'd say for him it usually lasts a week or two and then I don't notice it again for a couple months.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't experienced a molt yet so I want to ask is it fairly obvious when they molt? Will I actually see lost tail wing feathers etc? I am also a brand new bird owner so no experience whatever in what/how a molt will look like.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

You'll notice feathers missing and feathers growing back with this little coating on them, which i think protects the feather's 'till they're ready.
If you cuddle with your bird, you'll also feel the new feathers on the head, and see them too.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Thx. Do they grow in (like hair) short and then get longer. I.e will I see short little tail feathers and then see them get longer each day or will I see a straw-like pin and then it fills in with feathers?

Also, I see her shed fluffy down feathers all the time -is that consider moulting too or do they shed down ALL the time?


----------



## laszlosmom (Dec 3, 2013)

Tacotielca I'm in the same boat as you, Laszlo is my first bird and I don't know much about molting. For me, I noticed a lot of smaller feathers, but she has lost 2 big wing feathers and a tail feather. Laszlo loses down feathers all the time too, so I'm guessing that's just normal?

What I'm wondering about is that Laszlo lost a bunch of feathers then only a few weeks later is losing more. They fall out themselves so I'm guessing it's still just a molt?


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

The new feathers will first grow in as a pin feather- it will have a coating on it that will eventually rub off. But, overall, yes they kind of grow out like hair- it is most obvious with the tail and wing feathers. They will get longer over time and then eventually fall out during the next molt.

Down feathers and "fluff" is what I typically find the most on the ground- tail and wing feathers only fall out a couple times a year.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

'Tiels are very dusty birds, they are constantly shedding dust, dead skin, and downy white stuff. Keeping a lot of 'tiels inside can even cause the owner lung problems over years of inhaling the dust. When I got my first 'tiel I thought this was molting, but it's just what they shed every day.

When my 'tiels molt, they lose a ton of the smaller body feathers, and a few bigger ones but usually not many. Coco has been molting for a month at the least (it's his first), and has lost almost the entirety of his back and wing feathers, most of his chest feathers and now he's losing his juvenile striped behind feathers. It's happened so gradually that half the time I don't even notice the gradual change in his colouring, and now his face is bright yellow!


----------

